# [SOLVED] Nowy profil 2006.0 zamiast 2005.0 na AMD64

## Xywa

Witam Wszystkich,

Chciałbym przejść z profilu 2005.0 na 2006.0 na moim laptopie z AMD64 (zgodnie z instrukacja podaną tutaj http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/gentoo-upgrading.xml)

1) Czy wystarczy zastosowanie polecenia z listingu 3.1? (tam co prawda jest o migracji na 2005.1)

```
Listing 3.1: Przejście na profil 2005.1

# rm /etc/make.profile

# ln -s ../usr/portage/profiles/<wybrany profil>

/etc/make.profile
```

2) Czy może w przypadku AMD64, powinienem zrobic to trochę inaczej (ponoć były problemy)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-318948-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-profil+amd64.html

EDIT: sklejone

emerge --info (gdyby było potrzebne)

```

localhost r # emerge --info

Portage 2.1-r1 (default-linux/amd64/2005.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3400+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://gentoo.intergenia.de http://ftp.du.se/pub/os/gentoo http://gentoo.blueyonder.co.uk http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/"

LINGUAS="pl"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.uk.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X alsa avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cli crypt cups dlloader dri eds emboss encode foomaticdb fortran gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 imlib ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde lzw lzw-tiff mp3 mpeg ncurses nls opengl pam pcre pdflib perl png pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd tiff truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb xorg xpm xv zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_evdev kernel_linux linguas_pl userland_GNU video_cards_nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY 

```

arsen edit: polecam przycisk zmień zamiast pisać post pod postem.Last edited by Xywa on Sat Jul 15, 2006 1:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## arsen

profil to profil, przechodzenie na niego odbywa się tak samo niezależnie od arch, tak jak napisałeś zadziała.

od raku: ort. hihihihi   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Xywa

 *arsen wrote:*   

> profil to profil, przechodzenie na niego odbywa się tak samo nie zależnie od arch, tak jak napisałeś zadziała.

 

Zadziałało bez problemu. Co prawda na początku z rozpędu przeszedłem na 2006.1, ale komunikat przy emerge dał do zrozumienia,że to wersja tylko dla deweloperów, więc przestawiłem na 2006.0 i działa   :Cool: 

Wielkie dzięki za pomoc.

----------

## kfiaciarka

też się kiedys zastanawiałem jak zmienić profil na nowszy:-) ostatnio znalazłem:

```

profile-config list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default-linux/x86/2006.0 *

  [2]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl

  [3]   default-linux/x86/no-nptl/2.4

  [4]   default-linux/x86/dev/2006.1/desktop

  [5]   hardened/x86

  [6]   hardened/x86/2.6

```

Chyba tak najprościej będzie : profile-config set <numer>

----------

## Kajan

Lub

```

eselect profile list

```

a potem

```

eselect profile set numer

```

Pozdro

----------

## Xywa

THX za podpowiedź,

zarówno w jednym (profile-config), jak i drugim (eselect) przypadku mam takie coś do wyboru:

```
localhost  # eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default-linux/amd64/2006.0 *

  [2]   default-linux/amd64/2006.0/no-symlinks

  [3]   default-linux/amd64/2006.0/no-multilib

  [4]   hardened/amd64

  [5]   hardened/amd64/multilib

```

Czy moglibyście podpowiedzieć co to za wybór?

----------

## Kajan

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> THX za podpowiedź,
> 
> zarówno w jednym (profile-config), jak i drugim (eselect) przypadku mam takie coś do wyboru:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Twój aktualny profil to ten z gwiazdką default-linux/amd64/2006.0

Czyli OK

Pozdro

----------

## Xywa

 *Kajan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Twój aktualny profil to ten z gwiazdką default-linux/amd64/2006.0
> 
> Czyli OKPozdro

 

Mi chodziło raczej o te pozostałe opcje, bo o to z gwiazdką domyśliłem się. Czy są to jakieś ciekawe opcje na desktop, czy raczej nie jest to dla końcowego usera.

Domyslam się że hardened/ to wersja bardziej zabezpieczona.

----------

## Gabrys

Przepraszam za głupie pytania, ale po co w ogóle się zmienia profil?

I czy on się sam nie zmieni przy updacie świata (po etc-update)?

----------

## Xywa

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Przepraszam za głupie pytania, ale po co w ogóle się zmienia profil?
> 
> I czy on się sam nie zmieni przy updacie świata (po etc-update)?

 

Zobacz tutaj:http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/gentoo-upgrading.xml

----------

## Xywa

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Przepraszam za głupie pytania, ale po co w ogóle się zmienia profil?
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> Jak już wcześniej wspominaliśmy, wszystkie flagi USE są deklarowane wewnątrz zmiennej USE. Aby ułatwić użytkownikom szukanie oraz wybór flag USE dostarczamy dobrany przez nas domyślny zestaw. Zestaw ten jest kolekcją flag, które według nas są najczęściej wybierane przez użytkowników Gentoo. Domyślny zestaw jest zadeklarowany w pliku make.defaults i jest częścią wybranego profilu.
> 
> Profil, którego system używa jest wskazywany przez dowiązanie symboliczne /etc/make.profile. Każdy profil działa ponad innym, większym profilem, końcowy wynik jest więc sumą wszystkich profili. Górny profil to base (/usr/portage/profiles/base).

 

cytat z:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=2&chap=2

Ja właśnie po przejściu z profilu 2005.0 na 2006.0 i zrobieniu emerge -uDN, zauważyłem że pewne falgi mi doszły, a pewne ubyły (mimo że nie zmienaiłem nic w USE), teraz już wiem dlaczego.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gabrys

I w przypadku przejścia 2005.1 -> 2006.0 nic innego się nie zmienia. Zdaje się, że główna flaga, która się zmienia to ntpl.

----------

## milu

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> I w przypadku przejścia 2005.1 -> 2006.0 nic innego się nie zmienia. Zdaje się, że główna flaga, która się zmienia to ntpl.

 

NPTL a nie ntpl(czeski błąd)   :Cool: 

----------

## Xywa

A tak przy okazji zapytam, czy jest jakś strona, na której jest spis ostatnich profili i różnic w podstawowych USE? ( z ewentualnym wyjaśnieniem dlaczego coś dodano, a coś usunięto)

Ja zauważyłem m.i. że w porównaniu z 2005.0 do 2006.0, wyrzucono m.i. z domyślnego zestawu xmms czy vorbis...

Czyżby xmms odchodziło do lamusa, albo ogg? 

Troche nie na bieżąco jestem więc pytam...

----------

